# chat meeting in Abu DHabi



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
What about if we arrange chatting meeting in abu dhabi..where we meet discuss different topics.
thanks


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

*Any english native wants to speak arabic?*

Hi,
I am interested to meet person who wants to learn Arabic.
I want to improve my English..so it will be great for such experience


----------

